# Compatibility issue



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay so I just installed an 8600GT into a Gateway GT5692. The motherboard has an AMD 780G configuration. After I installed the 8600GT the computer locked up and did a force system restore. (So to everyone who said it would be compatible >:O). Haha jk. I looked in the BIOS. It says the internal graphics mode is set at UMA. Option to be disabled. It also shows the primary video controller is PCI-GFXO-GPP-IGFX. Options are also:

GFXO-GPP-IGFX-PCI
GPP-GFXO-IGFX-PCI
IGFX-GFXO-GPP-PCI

Do I have the wrong one picked?

At startup it says Catalyst Control Center is not supported by the current driver version. Could I uninstall the Catalyst Control and the ATi driver and solely use the 8600GT as the graphics card?


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 19, 2008)

The computer just did a system restore and uninstalled the 8600.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Can I uninstall the Ati drivers? I can't have Catalyst Control and NVidia Control panel running at the same time. Would I be able to uninstall the drivers for the onboard video and use the 8600GT as the primary?


----------



## ellanky (Aug 20, 2008)

Look, the only thing you should be chaning in your BIOS would be to disable the onboard video. But before that unistall everything that has to do with that video card, the drivers.. w/e.. Then put in the video card, hopefully everything boots up fine, download and install the latest drivers for your card and that should be it


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

I did that. But then I had the NVidia control panel and then ATI Catalyst Control Center on the same computer. Could this be the problem? A warning popped up saying that ATi Catalyst Control doesn't support the current driver (because it's NVidia). Basically I need to know:

1. Can you put an NVidia card with NVidia drivers on a motherboard with ATi onboard graphics and ATi drivers. This is where the conflict is coming from.

2. A solution to the possible conflict would be to uninstall Catalyst control and if that doesn't work to just disable the onboard video. I just don't know how to do this, or if it is safe to. Please respond, tomorrow is my last day with my family to fix the computer, I'm leaving for college on Thursday.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2008)

Set a restore point.
Download your 8600  nVidia drivers from here (as this includes support for PhysX (but don’t run it yet): http://www.nvidia.com/content/forcewithin/us/download.asp
Download and install Driver Cleaner from here (but don’t run it yet):http://downloads.guru3d.com/downloadget.php?id=745&file=7&evp=54e6f91e495111338e2171476965c5ed
Uninstall any nVidia and ATi drivers from Control Panel – Add and Remove Programs
Shutdown.
Physically remove the 8600 graphics card from the motherboard..
Connect the monitor to the onboard graphics output (probably blue).
Restart in SAFE MODE (tap F8 on start up).
Run Driver Cleaner for nVidia drivers and ATI Drivers (select the “Select Multiple Cleaning Filters” checkbox):
Shutdown.
Restart to Bios and ensure bios is set to disable onboard graphics making sure you save changes to bios.
Shutdown.
Unplug the computer from the Power and hold down the power button for 5 seconds.
Reinstall the 8600 graphics card carefully making sure that it is seated in the slot firmly.  Make sure the 6pin Power cable is connected properly (where applicable).
Connect the monitor to the 8600 card.
Restart again in SAFE MODE
Install the nVidia driver we downloaded at 2.
Restart normally.
Download PC Wizard from my sig and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK then copy that text into this thread.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay well first of all (this is no problem) but I had an 8600GT in this computer that I am using. Once I sold the 8600GT to my brother to put in the family computer I bought an 8800GT. Installed the 8800GT, works fine, when I installed 8600GT in other computer, everything went wrong. Haha but this isn't really important info.

Well I already have the driver on my flash drive. And simply uninstaling Catalyst Control wouldn't cut it? Because it said Catalyst control doesn't support the current driver. So the driver worked and played games for a while, then it started having problems. Obviously it's hard to tell from your standpoint since you're not here, but could this be only related to the Catalyst Control or the driver itself? I would like to do as little editing as I can. If you're sure the above is the only solution then I'll try it. And how do I disable the onboard graphics? Would I go though the primary video controller and change the option or would I go to the Primary Video Controller and change from UMA to disabled? Please respond only if you're sure, this is a brand new computer =/


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2008)

If you want to fix it, follow the instructions - The order is very important.  Disable all onboard graphics options.  Uninstall the Catalyst app too.

If for some reason this doesn't work you will need to renable onboard video and connect the monitor to the onboard video port.


----------



## ellanky (Aug 20, 2008)

bigfellla said:


> If you want to fix it, follow the instructions.



agreed


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, well how do you disable the onboard graphics? I'm assuming it is safe to do this then lol.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2008)

Either check the motherboard manual, or go into the bios and set all onboard video to disable (UMA etc), and any preference for video slots to PCIe.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay thanks, I didn't know what UMA meant. The mobo didn't come with a manual =( because it's a stock computer. I will try this solution in maybe 30 mins and I'll let you know how it turned out. I'm very happy with my upgrade, but if I can make this work then it was worth buying. Thanks again!


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2008)

Fair enough mate.  Just be careful and make sure you take each step slowly and in order.  Go step by step, and if something goes wrong, just go backwards in the list.  Once you are in Windows, you can always use system restore point.

Where it says shutdown, it means shutdown and touch the chassis before anything else inside the computer with the power off and unplugged.


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay well I'm running the Cleaner program. I noticed there was ATi and NVidia in the list, along with many others with ATi and NVidia in the name. I saved them just to be safe but I deleted the one that said ATi and the one that said NVidia. There was ATI CCC, NVidia DWM, stuff like that.


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 20, 2008)

make sure you are in safe mode, and follow all directions exactly (no shortcuts )

also, system restore covers all the saving of files for you mate.


----------

